# 600EX-RT: Fire master manually, slaves wirelessly?



## Jim Saunders (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, anyone try this? I mean, fire the master in a radio-linked setup via the PC socket with the hope of the flashes firing as if the master was on a body.

Jim


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 15, 2013)

I think you're looking for something like the OCF camera cable so you get the full TTL love right? A PC sync fire should trigger the flash, but what are you expecting from the wireless slaves? Are they tuned manually or are you looking for TTL?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 15, 2013)

What I wanted to try was firing a master via its PC socket, to see if it in turn would fire those linked to it. I don't expect anything more than manual or maybe Ext-A.

Jim


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 17, 2013)

Ah, well then this topic really just got more interesting to me. I'm playing with a MF setup that I will not be able to purchase TTL bits for. 

My phrasing of your question would be : What if I used the ST-E3 as a wireless master but a dumb trigger (side port sync, no TTL), but used the group A/B/C to dial up and down 600 strobes from that central point. It would be along the same lines as your question, with the master being a 600 instead of the ST-E3.

-Joe


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 17, 2013)

It will not work.

Any intelligent flash fired via a PC socket becomes a dumb flash, the only thing it can trigger is if your remotes have optical triggers either in them or attached. That is one reason Nikon flashes were so much better than Canon ones for years, many of them had optical dumb triggers, SU-4 mode, when there was a flash of light they fire.


----------

